# PSA: DONT PLAY THE BLUE WHALE CHALLENGE



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

Dont play the Blue Whale Challenge, It is known to be the cause of suicides.

What it is, it makes you do 50 challenges the deeper you go the more dangerous the task is.
and the last one is to commit suicide

Information
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...ministrator-pleads-guilty-to-inciting-suicide

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Whale_(game)


As you can tell this is a serious problem, Any one you know you should make sure that they dont play this game, Especially teens.

Stay safe


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

this feels like common sense, but obviously morons still play it.

people just don't know how to appreciate their life...


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

W


blujay said:


> this feels like common sense, but obviously morons still play it.
> 
> people just don't know how to appreciate their life...


well really I dont see normal teens looking at news before they play ftp games,


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> W
> 
> well really I dont see normal teens looking at news before they play ftp games,


yeah but it's common sense _not_ to kill yourself.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> W
> 
> well really I dont see normal teens looking at news before they play ftp games,


And I dont see normal teens commiting suicide as part of a game... if there are any they are *not* normal

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



blujay said:


> yeah but it's common sense _not_ to kill yourself.


Its even more then a sense... we are programmed to survive and not kill ourselves


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

all in all, this is just disgusting. who the hell makes a game just to convince teens to kill themselves.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

blujay said:


> yeah but it's common sense _not_ to kill yourself.


Well i was reading one, and it said used a type of manipulation; like it would show you teens committing it, and then stuff like it. Then it had you wake up at 4:20 in the morning.  So what i did was make you make irrational decisions, and then it would make it look like that the world was going to shit(Not that it isnt). and so like it would make it seem like the only choice.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 12, 2017)

I feel like with something like this, you're drawing more attention to it by saying "Don't do this" than it would otherwise have. I had never heard of this before you mentioned it, and I'm fairly sure the people that _would_ want to do this for whatever reason, wouldn't stop because of a post on a public forum.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

w


ScarletKohaku said:


> I feel like with something like this, you're drawing more attention to it by saying "Don't do this" than it would otherwise have. I had never heard of this before you mentioned it, and I'm fairly sure the people that _would_ want to do this for whatever reason, wouldn't stop because of a post on a public forum.


well it was on the front page of my homepage, Should i delete this?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> w
> 
> well it was on the front page of my homepage, Should i delete this?


no. it will reach media outlets eventually, so why bother


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

It's fucking fake. These websites are doing it for attention and every pic posted on these pages been known to be wide-shared here in Poland by fake news websites. Just stop believing in whatever you see on the internet, no one can hack your phone by having just a phone number.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 12, 2017)

How do I play .... Sounds fun

Jokes you have to be stupid to do this surely ??


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It's fucking fake. These websites are doing it for attention and every pic posted on these pages been known to be wide-shared here in Poland by fake news websites. Just stop believing in whatever you see on the internet, no one can hack your phone by having just a phone number.


What?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> What?


It's fake. Our version says that you need to send a SMS to start playing this game and then x person asks you to send you pics of your cut veins or else he will hack you.

wery skary, totally true, my ass.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 12, 2017)

Let them kill themselves, the Earth needs less and less humans anyways.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It's fake. Our version says that you need to send a SMS to start playing this game and then x person asks you to send you pics of your cut veins or else he will hack you.
> 
> wery skary, totally true, my ass.


thats not what is happening here, you download the game from the appstore, then you get the game and play it, there are people who are actually dying from this, one kid did it on livestream. (Havent checked the livestream to see if true yet though)


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

Uhh, this is dead weeks now, how come


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Let them kill themselves, the Earth needs less and less humans anyways.


Really? Please tell me your joking.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

posted yesterday by washington post:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...hats-alarming-schools/?utm_term=.1ed325252839

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> thats not what is happening here, you download the game from the appstore, then you get the game and play it, there are people who are actually dying from this, one kid did it on livestream. (Havent checked the livestream to see if true yet though)


http://www.bet.com/news/national/20...eams-his-suicide-as-part-of-dangerous-vi.html

same kid i just mentioned


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 12, 2017)

see, that is a part off the internet that I gladly don't touch
seems pretty dumb all these challenge nonsense things


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Really? Please tell me your joking.


I'm not, kids who obviously fall for shit like that without thinking twice won't grow up to be successful adults if they somehow fail such a stupid game.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 12, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> I'm not, kids who obviously fall for shit like that without thinking twice won't grow up to be successful adults if they somehow fail such a stupid game.


(aimed at the idiots doing or contemplating doing the challenge)play a dam video game for challenges, whens the last time you heard a kid commit suicide over a videogame


----------



## smilodon (Jul 12, 2017)

Meanwhile, here is my current "blue whale" challenge...


----------



## Beerus (Jul 12, 2017)

wish me luck boyz gonan play it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

Beerus said:


> wish me luck boyz gonan play it


make sure you let us know when you finish the 50th challenge


----------



## Beerus (Jul 12, 2017)

blujay said:


> make sure you let us know when you finish the 50th challenge


alright i will


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 12, 2017)

Beerus said:


> wish me luck boyz gonan play it





blujay said:


> make sure you let us know when you finish the 50th challenge





Beerus said:


> alright i will


and it was on that day, we never saw him again.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 12, 2017)

jfc the nonsense some kids do in their free time. 
Dont they have fucking something better to do?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 12, 2017)

kek i saw this a lot here, people are just stupid


----------



## Beerus (Jul 12, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> and it was on that day, we never saw him again.
> View attachment 92646


ah i feel honoured but a god never dies


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 12, 2017)

Beerus said:


> ah i feel honoured but a god never dies


just stay safe, k


----------



## StackMasher (Jul 12, 2017)

are any of the apk's real


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 12, 2017)

StackMasher said:


> are any of the apk's real


No it's faake

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://www.snopes.com/blue-whale-game-suicides-russia/


----------



## migles (Jul 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Dont play the Blue Whale Challenge, It is known to be the cause of suicides.
> 
> What it is, it makes you do 50 challenges the deeper you go the more dangerous the task is.
> and the last one is to commit suicide
> ...


i thought this shit was dead already.. the tv shutted up about it
and don't making a PSA about it, just helps it spread and makes it worse?


----------



## Blue (Jul 12, 2017)

Nearly completed the 50th challenge, will keep you guys updated after.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 12, 2017)

If someone kills themselves because of this, they weren't really very good mentally to begin with.


----------



## nero99 (Jul 12, 2017)

If you're dumb enough to play this, then you may as well just go jump off a bridge. Leave the world to us people that have common sense.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 12, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It's fake. Our version says that you need to send a SMS to start playing this game and then x person asks you to send you pics of your cut veins or else he will hack you.
> 
> wery skary, totally true, my ass.


It is not fake, there have been a couple of idiots that killed themselves in Argentina already, but there this shit propagates through Facebook.



Pacheko17 said:


> If someone kills themselves because of this, they weren't really very good mentally to begin with.


True, at least in part... because most children are very confused and not in a very good mental state at some stage of their life. But there is no justification to exploit that.



Yepi69 said:


> I'm not, kids who obviously fall for shit like that without thinking twice won't grow up to be successful adults if they somehow fail such a stupid game.





nero99 said:


> If you're dumb enough to play this, then you may as well just go jump off a bridge. Leave the world to us people that have common sense.


That's the same shit the creator of this thought, but that is elitist shit.
Children are naive and easy to manipulate, and the whole point of this thing is to slowly carry you into a state of confusion and depression that you would not think right. A kid could fall for many things, there is no reason to exploit that unless you are a piece of shit like the resentful ass that came up with this.

PS: Actually, considering the amount of... not very emotionally fit children on this site, perhaps this is a useful PSA for once.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> well really I don't see normal teens looking at news before they play ftp games,


It's not a videogame. It's just one of those fucked up things teens do. There's no app, there's no website. It's just kids inventing a challenge game. It's just through conversation. Basically it's fucked up, but it's nothing new. Just teens being asswipes.

Edit: not blaming OP for saying it's an app btw. That's the awful news articles. If there was an app out there then the articles would have pictures of some of it so it could be identified. Instead they're spreading vague (mis)information.



sarkwalvein said:


> PS: Actually, considering the amount of... not very emotionally fit children on this site, perhaps this is a useful PSA for once.


Here's the PSA i'd give.

"If someone or something tells you to kill yourself. Don't. Call a hotline, talk to your parents or anyone." All this PSA does is spread vague information about something.

Edit: I found this. http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...ministrator-pleads-guilty-to-inciting-suicide


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 12, 2017)

This feels like a sick joke. How is that app even distributed in the first place?


----------



## shadoom (Jul 12, 2017)

by this PSA you got more people interested in it
PSAs are dumb
this thread is dumb
people are dumb


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Jul 12, 2017)

This is what passes for a moral panic these days? I know my family was never the same after I got peer pressured into trying Dungeons & Dragons "just this once" then died in a steam tunnel a week later after converting to satanism.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

robingilh said:


> Meanwhile, here is my current "blue whale" challenge...


Hell yeah my man.

I didn't read the links, didn't look at them actually cause whatever. But it sounds pretty bad.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Whale_(game)

Why is it called blue whale?


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 12, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Hell yeah my man.
> 
> I didn't read the links, didn't look at them actually cause whatever. But it sounds pretty bad.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Whale_(game)
> ...


"The term "Blue Whale" comes from the phenomenon of beached whales, which is likened to suicide."

First paragraph of your link.....


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Hell yeah my man.
> 
> I didn't read the links, didn't look at them actually cause whatever. But it sounds pretty bad.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Whale_(game)
> ...


Idk, but it goes back to 2015...


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Idk, but it goes back to 2015...


Do everyone a favor and add the wiki link to the links in your first post would you. Since the wiki actually has facts instead of just rumours and misinformation.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 12, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Do everyone a favor and add the wiki link to the links in your first post would you. Since the wiki actually has facts instead of just rumours and misinformation.


don't worry we will still have people who are dumbasses special and don't even read the op


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Do everyone a favor and add the wiki link to the links in your first post would you. Since the wiki actually has facts instead of just rumours and misinformation.


Okay done


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 12, 2017)

Filters off:

Why the fuck does this have to be a fucking PSA? It should be common sense to not fuck yourself up.

You're a god damn prick, dumbass, numbnut, donkey, whale, pig, rock, black hole, butthole, numsbkull and retard if you do this.

/filters off

Seriously, if you need someone to tell you this. You need help.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Filters off:
> 
> Why the fuck does this have to be a fucking PSA? It should be common sense to not fuck yourself up.
> 
> ...


Everyone seems to think this is just "here's 50 challenges, bet you cant do them all!" and then they do them and kill themselves. From what i've read its more like they befriend these people, give them a challenge a day, and gradually talk into them while using manipulation techniques and just building up the self destruction. So yeah you'd obviously need to have mental issues for it to work. But it's a bit more involved than just going "lol kill urself for a challenge"


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 12, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Everyone seems to think this is just "here's 50 challenges, bet you cant do them all!" and then they do them and kill themselves. From what i've read its more like they befriend these people, give them a challenge a day, and gradually talk into them while using manipulation techniques and just building up the self destruction. So yeah you'd obviously need to have mental issues for it to work. But it's a bit more involved than just going "lol kill urself for a challenge"


I get that but this is what 2016's _Nerve_ (with Emma Roberts & Dave Franco) was all about. When I saw the news about this 'game' it just felt like something I'd seen before and wasn't very original, creative or unique -- kinda funny to be criticising this for lack of originality. 



It's stupid to even bother with it but to be fair, on _Nerve_ they'd get paid which was somewhat of a good incentive (I'd definitely not do it myself, of course).


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I get that but this is what 2016's _Nerve_ (with Emma Roberts & Dave Franco) was all about. When I saw the news about this 'game' it just felt like something I'd seen before and wasn't very original, creative or unique -- kinda funny to be criticising this for lack of originality.
> 
> 
> 
> It's stupid to even bother with it but to be fair, on _Nerve_ they'd get paid which was somewhat of a good incentive (I'd definitely not do it myself, of course).



This started in 2013 though. But i bet stuff similar to it has been happening a long time. Just easier now with the internet.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2017)

That crap is still going on and people still feel the need to inform others about it?


----------



## Diego788 (Jul 12, 2017)

lol that game was "popular" in latin america like 2 months ago... haven't heard anything since that


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 12, 2017)

Diego788 said:


> lol that game was "popular" in latin america like 2 months ago... haven't heard anything since that


Just like here in Italy


----------



## ceelo (Jul 12, 2017)

The blue whale is making its rounds again? Every two years or so, news starts popping up about it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 12, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> This started in 2013 though. But i bet stuff similar to it has been happening a long time. Just easier now with the internet.


2013? Huh, only heard about it this year and how some girl killed herself in Russia because of it.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Jul 12, 2017)

bitch that meme is fucking dead. As dead as the like 2 kids that killed themselves in all of mexico.


----------



## player594 (Jul 14, 2017)

I see it like this, if someone commits suicide then good riddance. If your stupid enough to kill yourself there will be no pity from me. 

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2017)

Let them play that game.
It's natural selection.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 14, 2017)

player594 said:


> I see it like this, if someone commits suicide then good riddance. If your stupid enough to kill yourself there will be no pity from me.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


Being stupid and just being done is two different things, I'd hate to be friends with you


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

player594 said:


> I see it like this, if someone commits suicide then good riddance. If your stupid enough to kill yourself there will be no pity from me.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


even the most sane of people who say they would never say they would commit suicide including you could if purposely done by someone, be led down a path of metaly manipulating into such a deep state of sorrow that suicide seems like a reasonable choice, the human  mind is like clay and this stupid game exploits that by dragging down the person's self consious to the point of being ok with following the final action being suicide, it's the stupidity of starting that's more so the issue, you ceartinly are cold to think we shouldn't help people even if they normally would not have such a thought cross there mind


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2017)

from what i get, the people who instruct the teens to commit request their personal information and if they don't do the task then they will blackmail the teen.

it's sick and twisted. there is a special place in hell for those that are behind this


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 14, 2017)

Isn't this pretty old?

Sent from my cave of despair where I don't stalk Seriel


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2017)

From what I've been hearing, a lot of the kids who actually did this were already suicidal to begin with


----------



## Jayro (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm probably not the right person to comment on this thread, because I think the dumbshits need weeded-out by natural selection. Just take the warning labels off everything, and let nature take care of the rest.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

it seems some are just as cold hearted as the creators of this dam game


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 14, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I'm probably not the right person to comment on this thread, because I think the dumbshits need weeded-out by natural selection. Just take the warning labels off everything, and let nature take care of the rest.


Natural selection? It's kids who don't know what they're doing and think it's 'cool' because others are doing it too. If you think 13 and 14 year olds loved to kill themselves then you should try the game yourself.


jt_1258 said:


> it seems some are just as cold hearted as the creators of this dam game


So true.


----------



## player594 (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah it's cool to kill yourself. Try it watch what happens. You can't because your dead and can never see anything again. Thus your a dumbass for not realizing that. This world keeps filling up with too many people. Let it thin itself out for the rest of us people With common sense.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## player594 (Jul 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Being stupid and just being done is two different things, I'd hate to be friends with you


You never would.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 16, 2017)

player594 said:


> Yeah it's cool to kill yourself. Try it watch what happens. You can't because your dead and can never see anything again. Thus your a dumbass for not realizing that. This world keeps filling up with too many people. Let it thin itself out for the rest of us people With common sense.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


perhaps it's people like you who made this game to trick children into killing themselves wanting to lessen over population


----------



## player594 (Jul 16, 2017)

So you don't think this world is over populated? I live in a rural area of Kentucky and it's just rediculous at how there are too many people. We keep adding roads and widening them to accommodate the increase of traffic. People are moving on top of each other, crime and drug use keep riding along with the increase in the population. If my family could handle the cold I'd move somewhere in Canada away from everyone. But that's not an option with medical problems.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> it seems some are just as cold hearted as the creators of this dam game



Can't be considerate of everything.

Is it cold to swat flies?
Is it cold to use pesticides on crops to kill other insects?
Is it cold to slaughter animals for food?

Point is, anyone with a bit of common sense wouldn't participate in such a dumb game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2017)

My stance is that the developers of this "challenge" are bastards.

The youth who play this game don't think it is real, until it is too real for them to handle. They continue to play the game, until eventually  it comes to the last challenge. The instructors have already requested personal  information and threaten to blackmail the youth if they do not do as they are told.

I agree that anybody with common sense won't play it, but the whole idea behind it is sickening


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 16, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Can't be considerate of everything.
> 
> Is it cold to swat flies?
> Is it cold to use pesticides on crops to kill other insects?
> ...


well my point is why can't we guide people away from it, educate them a little, get them on the right track and they may do something great in life


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> well my point is why can't we guide people away from it, educate them a little, get them on the right track and they may do something great in life


why can't we guide insects away from fly swatters, educate them a little, get them on the right track and they mad do something great in life.

everything you are saying can be applied to any other instance of killing.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 16, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It's fucking fake. These websites are doing it for attention and every pic posted on these pages been known to be wide-shared here in Poland by fake news websites. Just stop believing in whatever you see on the internet, no one can hack your phone by having just a phone number.


Not fake saw a video of it actually happening (teens killing their self's)


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> well my point is why can't we guide people away from it, educate them a little, get them on the right track and they may do something great in life



Then we should also guide people to eat meat substances, use organic methods of farming crops.
Guide governments not to wage war etc.

Let them play it, it separates the useless from the useful.

Edit:



blujay said:


> why can't we guide insects away from fly swatters, educate them a little, get them on the right track and they mad do something great in life.
> 
> everything you are saying can be applied to any other instance of killing.



Dirty ninja >:c


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm just gona walk away from this, this could end up down spiraling into a longwinded debate and I kinda have other stuff to do atm


----------



## Valery0p (Jul 16, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> no one can hack your phone by having just a phone number.


*sends an MMS to an old smartphone, with a video crafted with stagefright*


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 16, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> well my point is why can't we guide people away from it, educate them a little, get them on the right track and they may do something great in life


100% agree. We should guide kids to the right direction. I've seen numerous times when someone is troubled. Comparing that to a fly like some people do is just crazy. They eventually become depressed. Who participated in this games and survived needs to be educated. You can't know what goes in someone mind. If they are troubled or not. We should always ask ourselves. Are we seeing what our children do or do not do? Not always but if there's a hint we always can ask. But its a adult job to give them a great future.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 16, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> 100% agree. We should guide kids to the right direction. I've seen numerous times when someone is troubled. Comparing that to a fly like some people do is just crazy. They eventually become depressed. Who participated in this games and survived needs to be educated. You can't know what goes in someone mind. If they are troubled or not. We should always ask ourselves. Are we seeing what our children do or do not do? Not always but if there's a hint we always can ask. But its a adult job to give them a great future.


I bring my point around again, the human mind is like clay, it can be manipulated to do anything and this is what this game does. If you can raise I child to beleive all jew are evil and must die(reffering to the children of nazis), it can be easily taught to a child that suicide is ok


----------



## angelus kun (Jul 16, 2017)

In México we don't have any new news about This game, The last time that i hear something was about a middle school girl she jumps off the roof of her school several weeks ago


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 16, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Dont play the Blue Whale Challenge, It is known to be the cause of suicides.
> 
> What it is, it makes you do 50 challenges the deeper you go the more dangerous the task is.
> and the last one is to commit suicide
> ...


What are these challenges? And how do they bring people to kill themselves? Sounds confusing.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bimmel said:


> What are these challenges? And how do they bring people to kill themselves? Sounds confusing.


read the articles there


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 16, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> read the articles there


Just read the first one. Is there another? I'll take a look, thanks.

Edit: Read it. Interesting. But not enough to kill myself? Maybe after a certain amount of days you're stuck with hurting yourself.


----------

